# Flowers with the scroll saw



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes I add these types of things to my carved clock makings.
Made of maple with the Dewalt 788.
Each petal is individually sawed. I don't see many small things 
made like this especially using the scroll saw.

I could explain how I do it if interested.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, that is beautiful, I love the colors!


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

These are really cool, well done


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Very cool. I can see all sort of uses for that technique. I would love to see how you do that.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Please explain!


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

halfacre said:


> Sometimes I add these types of things to my carved clock makings.
> Made of maple with the Dewalt 788.
> Each petal is individually sawed. I don't see many small things
> made like this especially using the scroll saw.
> ...


Okay, if you have a scroll saw, you can saw out all the pieces to these roses and other flowers .
For the rose petals I mostly use maple and they are stronger if the wood grain of each petal is up and down.
I like to cut the wood so the grain runs up and down maybe to keep it less fragile
I cut out different sizes or rings, height and width to have something for the petals to lean against while the hot glue sets up.
If its planned to be in a carving thingy I will cut out a hole just large enough to hot glue the wood ring holding the finished flower. That way the build ring is always hid. down in the surroundings so only the outside petals will show. If its a smaller flower to be added later I simply drill a hole in the bak of the flower and the same size hole in the picture and glue it in with a dowel.
I usually soak all the petals at once in a small Gator Aide bottle then if two toned either an air brush, a small brush or one finger using dry paint powder and I usually use the small 2 oz bottles of water base metallic paint from Hobby Lobby or Michael's.For these the cheapest metallic paint works just as good as the most expensive
Most of the times I use a wood ring no taller than 5/16" or so and this is just to have a place to start the petals leaning back while the hot glue sets up.
I haven't found a way to not get long strands of dried glue all over the flower so I wait till its dry then us a pair of tweezers to remover the stuff.
I might or might not finish the flower with a clear coat but most of the time no clear paint or lacquer.
I use a #5 regular blade and no spiral blades are never use for they leave the sides of wood looking a chain saw was used!!!!









A closed grained wood like maple or cherry works better for me. 








`
I use the smallest spindle sander diameter for the shapes of the tops of the petals and the 1 x 42" belt sander for the outsides of the petals. And it might be a good idea to hold the small petals with a pair of needle nose pliers so you can keep most of your skin and maybe not faint with the sight of blood!


I/m sawing off the petals off of these three pieces. 
Here is where it might be best to bring up some pictures of roses and experiment with different shapes.
The big rose in the picture is about the diameter or the large circle in the picture. Drill a hole inside and cut out a circle then attach a bottom I glue the petals in with a tweezer and hot glue. But do have your base color on before you start.


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

halfacre said:


> Okay, if you have a scroll saw, you can saw out all the pieces to these roses and other flowers .
> For the rose petals I mostly use maple and they are stronger if the wood grain of each petal is up and down.
> I like to cut the wood so the grain runs up and down maybe to keep it less fragile
> I cut out different sizes or rings, height and width to have something for the petals to lean against while the hot glue sets up.
> ...





halfacre said:


> Okay, if you have a scroll saw, you can saw out all the pieces to these roses and other flowers .
> For the rose petals I mostly use maple and they are stronger if the wood grain of each petal is up and down.
> I like to cut the wood so the grain runs up and down maybe to keep it less fragile
> I cut out different sizes or rings, height and width to have something for the petals to lean against while the hot glue sets up.
> ...


 sorry but I found this picture. all the petals are maple.


----------

